# Intel launches iCore chips with Radeon graphics from AMD



## Maelstorm (Jan 8, 2018)

*Intel launches iCore chips with Radeon graphics from AMD*

Wait..what!?

Now the question is, do these new chips have the meltdown bug?


----------



## Snurg (Jan 9, 2018)

As Intel already stated all future processors will not be affected.
And they had half a year to fix the bug, so it seems reasonable that this will be true.

Whatever, this smells a bit foul.
We know that there was hectic activity already in November, with Microsoft testing the Meltdown patches.
And this was the time they announced cooperation.
And now, just at the day scheduled for publication of the meltdown details, they instead announce this thing.
Maybe this was the reason why AMD kept quiet in spite of Intel's attempt to pull them into the meltdown mud, too.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 9, 2018)

That partnership was already well know. Good move indeed since the Intel graphics, specially the drivers, are sh!t.

Btw, those Intel NUCs seem nice for an HTPC and some light gaming.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 9, 2018)

Maelstorm said:


> Now the question is, do these new chips have the meltdown bug?


Spectre: Nearly certainly.
Meltdown: Probably.
I talked to a friend who is a microprocessor designer.  Both problems are hard to deal with, and will likely require very significant redesign of the internals of the chip.  That will probably affect performance, at least initially (for a few revisions, until the design teams learn how to live in the new world).  Think about having to make the whole L1 cache be physical mapped instead of virtual mapped, using translation and TLB for L1 cache, and performance access checking on the speculative execution path.  That's not just changing a few gates, it is major work.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 9, 2018)

Now, how would be the FreeSync vs GSYNC, and Optimus with that situation?


----------

